# random bottles



## SC pontil collector (Aug 17, 2011)

I shot a picture of the shelf we use for different types of bottles in our collection.
  Some are dug, traded or bought at auctions.
  I cheated and added some insulators.
  sc pontil collector
  p.s. hope the picture isn't giant


----------



## SC pontil collector (Aug 17, 2011)

Well, now the pictures are too small.
 sc pontil collector


----------



## Penn Digger (Aug 20, 2011)

Very nice group of bottles.


----------



## SC pontil collector (Aug 20, 2011)

I am amazed that you could make them out. Thank you for the compliment on them.
 I just got a new camera and I am still learning how to use it.
 sc pontil collector


----------



## sandchip (Aug 21, 2011)

Very nice grouping.


----------



## SC pontil collector (Aug 21, 2011)

I'll try a larger picture. Thanks for the encouragement everyone.
 sc pontil collector


----------



## Dugout (Aug 21, 2011)

In my opinion, that picture is pure beauty!!!


----------



## SC pontil collector (Aug 22, 2011)

Well, I think that is the best compliment I have ever received about any of my bottles.
 Big Time THANK YOU,
 sc pontil collector


----------



## Poison_Us (Aug 22, 2011)

Very nice grouping.  Could be the centerfold in a bottle magazine...[]


----------



## bostaurus (Aug 22, 2011)

Very pretty...


----------



## Dansalata (Aug 23, 2011)

most excellrnt...


----------



## SC pontil collector (Aug 23, 2011)

Thank you all for the great positive comments on the bottle picture. I wish that I could take a clearer picture of it, but my camera skills are limited for now.
 sc pontil collector


----------



## glass man (Aug 23, 2011)

VERY VERY NICE!!JAMIE


----------



## SC pontil collector (Aug 24, 2011)

Thank you Jamie for your posting about the picture.
 sc pontil collector


----------



## stephengray (Nov 29, 2011)

That is a beautiful display of bottles.  I could look at it all day.....


----------



## rockbot (Nov 30, 2011)

can't find a bad one in the bunch! nice bottles.[]


----------



## andy volkerts (Nov 30, 2011)

[] Very nice bottles!!! and at least ya could post the pics, somethin I havent figured out yet..........


----------



## Jim (Dec 3, 2011)

Nice, some great colors in there.  ~Jim


----------



## bottlekid76 (Dec 9, 2011)

Nice looking group there SCPC! []

 ~Tim


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Dec 26, 2011)

thanx for sharing with us! the off - kilter top on the second from the left (rear ) caught my eye. gotta love the old glass!!

 jim


----------



## captcadillac (Dec 26, 2011)

Glad you enjoyed the picture of the bottles.
 I think the bottle that caught your eye is a pontiled Pineapple bitters. Its embossed WYC (I think, I am stuck n bed this morning).
 It's from my brothers bitters collection.
 CaptCadillac


----------

